# "Fins And More Pets" in Guildford?



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my friend's friend works at a place in Guildford called Fins And More Pets. I've never heard about it until last night while we were chatting on facebook.

Apparently one of the guys used to work at Big Al's back in the day, so he probably knows his stuff. I'm not a fan of that "other Guildford pet store" *cough at the mall, cough* as they sold me fish in bad condition and diseased when I was first starting out years ago and didn't know any better.


Has anyone been there or even heard of it? I'd post the url, but just go google it, I didn't want to make a yellowpages ad for them if people were having bad experiences with it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yep,I'm a regular there,Ian's a great guy and very knowledgeable & Helpful,buy all My Pet Supplies there (Dogs,Cats,Fish,etc.) and actually I don't mind the Guildford (Mall) location,I've been going there for decades (Back to the day of orig. owners till today) and have gotten great deals/help on Fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it. I met one of the employees there once or twice as they were my brother's and friend's friend, and she seemed really honest, so I didn't doubt it. Just wanted confirmation from some fish junkies.

Cheers!!!

Anyone else know about this place, it's literally in the Impact Plaza by TNT, I don't know how many times I must have been within 100ft of it and not known of it.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya I go there for all my pet supplies! They have great prices, AND an awesome points system! 
For fish they have the reg bread and butter stuff, lots of Bettas, and sometimes u can find a treasure! Oh and reptiles 2!
As for the staff, they are great, & friendly. 
I can admit I'm a regular there, they feed my MTS


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I shop @ TNT on a regular basis, but didn't know this place was there until recently.
Been there twice since - not many tanks, fish & plants, but a huge variety of aquarium gear/equipment, foods, etc. & other pet supplies, at very good prices.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I live 4 streets away and didn't even realize it was there until Sarah mentioned it.

Crazy. Well I'll check it out for myself. My betta needs a tank mate that he won't kill, lol.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ian is good. Quality fish and good selection of supplies. 
The other petshop is good..they know how to care for their fish. Maybe one bad experience...but I see their tanks and fish and all healthy and well cared for.one bad experience does not make it a bad store. They have been in the business for two generations. Thedad was a well known fixture in the fish world. He used to own perkys in new Westminster.
Ian gets some interesting things in though.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fbg5uv


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no doubt Perky's Pets or whatever it was called (it was beyond my fish time) was great, I just never had the same experience with the other store. They sold me ich infested fish (didn't know it was bad at that point, they didn't tell me otherwise) the first time, sold me some sword fish with dropsy (didn't realize him resting on a rock was a bad thing, just figured he had personality and didn't feel like swimming).

Two bad experiences, just wasn't willing to go for a 3rd with livestock.

I'm simply glad to see another local option even closer when it comes down to it, I don't drive anymore, so having more options closer to me is a huge perk.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Its really worth checking out, Ian is an awesome guy!! Sarah is always helpful and pay a lot of attention to the fish. As shelby has already stated we go there all the time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah did a pretty good job at selling me on it, but you guy's have convinced me.

Thanks and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

ok... what happend to this store? i know they closed down but they were opening again 

but not there fb page is not there did they stop it ? anybody know when they will open


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like that didn't work out! I noticed the same .fb gone.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah they were planning on relocating but it fell through. They did remove the FB page, I noticed that a month or two ago.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish they would reopen, i had just found the store and even hubby agreed that we could make it a frequent stop. He never says that! But he enjoyed the atmosphere and the reasonable prices for my hobby. lol


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I was down there in april. Never saw the store in there.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

That place was supposed to re open but i think they shut down completly


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I wish they would re open we need a good fish place in Guildford


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently guildford is getting a
Petsmart. ; ). 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

yes it is april but its a micro petsmart acording to them its nothing special they have like 6 tanks filled with usual guppeys, mollies and gold fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah went there last week, it's across from the Impact Plaza that Fins and More was located at.

Definitely an "in-between" Petsmart, small extremely limited livestock. I think they only put a few tanks in there just so they could say they did have livestock quite frankly.

Really surprised being as Guildford Mall practically started Guildford, that we don't have a real pet store here now. Seems it jumps from Delta to Langley and bypasses Surrey.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

All the new pets smarts are going smaller once their leases are up on their mega big box stores. Days of huge warehouse style box stores are numbered. 
I had considered guildford for opening a shop but believed kramers would reopen. Besides...the bridge toll fees...


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

mendoza.inc said:


> I wish they would re open we need a good fish place in Guildford


Rogers aquatics on scott rd is top 5 for fish stores in all of lower mainland so we do have at least 1 good fish store in guildford area. although some call that delta.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I love Rogers aquatics but to far sometimes depends on traffic and Pauls is good too but i loved Fins and more cause Ian always gave good advice and it was a 2 min walk from my place
and not to mention he always had big green terrors so hard to find these now


----------

